

Two Guys Create Legit Way to Pay Debt Online - innovate
http://mashable.com/2013/02/21/readyforzero-debt-tool/

======
killerbat00
As someone who will graduate college with a good amount of debt, this seems
promising. Judging from tweets, it seems like people are finding success in
this, though I would like to have more info without having to sign up. I'd
also like to see a longer track record before consolidating my debt online.

~~~
ithayer
Just out of curiosity - do you mean a longer track record for us? You don't
need to consolidate to use the site, but we've been getting positive reviews
from some industry leaders since we launched after YC in S2010:
<https://www.readyforzero.com/praise-and-press>

If you have any specific questions, email contact@readyforzero.com.

------
pplante
At a quick glance I think its a good idea, and will be recommending it to some
friends.

But that video is awful.

~~~
ithayer
:) hehe - the video is a little silly, but it was a pretty fun show to do.

